# Monitor HDD writes



## oliver@ (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

anyone a nice idea how to monitor which program writes how my bytes to my harddisk over a period of time? I try to find out how much more I could reduce writes to SSD.


----------



## bostik (Jan 29, 2013)

i use
[CMD=""]gstat[/CMD]
on the command line


----------



## oliver@ (Jan 30, 2013)

General I/O statistics is not what I was talking about - This I already have set up with SNMP+MRTG. I'm talking about a process-wise analysis. I want to know which process writes stuff to my disk when and how much.


----------



## User23 (Jan 30, 2013)

System accounting should do the job.

If the processes run as different users you should see how many I/O ops are made by every single one of them.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/security-accounting.html


----------



## oliver@ (Jan 30, 2013)

I "discovered"
`% top -m io -o total -b`
This seems to be OK so far for my task.


----------

